# OBDII Code P1296 - Fuel Air Metering



## Zypher (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the forum here. Searching desperately to find out what in the world is going on with my car. I have a 2002 VW New Beetle (Automatic), last fall replaced the water pump, timing belt and another belt because the water pump wasn't pumping out enough water to keep the engine cool over 30mph. That and an oil change at the dealership unfortunately cost me over $800. Now I get the check engine light.
Monday the light came on and I went to my boyfriend's job (Advanced Auto Parts) and I checked the oil and coolant - both fine. Got out the OBD II and it said "P1296, Manufacturer Control, Fuel Air Metering". He told me is was b/c my gas cap wasn't on tight enough, we reset the code, tightened it up and it was fine. Then Wednesday morning on my way to work it came back on. I had just started the car and gotten maybe a mile from my house before it lit up. This time I just ignored it until I could get back to the OBD II, well it was the same as before. We reset it and went without incident. I got gas Thursday night and tightened the cap on really right and it hasn't come on since (today is Sunday night).
We've both been researching on the web and found nothing but a jumble of information regarding coolant sensors and nothing about the air metering. My on deck computer specifically said Fuel Air Metering which is nothing to do with coolant, so I'm a bit confused about the code. I also found an OBDII list of VW codes online and P1296 wasn't even listed there.








The only symptoms I have had recently was some hard shifting, mainly from 1st to 2nd and mainly when I first started the car. I usually get 20-22mpg around here (only once was it around 19.9) and I just checked and it has dropped to 18.9mpg. Now that also could be coinciding with the 90 degree weather here in Georgia. The car's A/C unit is having to work a little harder than the summers it has spent in Michigan in the past. I do have the A/C running 90% of the time.
Any ideas? Has anyone had this error? What is wrong with my car?








Thanks.

_Modified by Zypher at 8:03 PM 6-22-2008_


_Modified by Zypher at 8:04 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OBDII Code P1296 - Fuel Air Metering (Zypher)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04758
Looks like it could be the coolant temperature sensor (G62 from that link), a common part that people upgrade to the 'green top' even if the original isn't having any problems. 
Should be a $10 - $15 part. The new one will be a green top from the dealership. Easy install too, just vent the coolant reservoir first and make sure the car is cool enough before swapping it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zypher (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OBDII Code P1296 - Fuel Air Metering (gt2437)*

We replaced it and I haven't had the problem since. Thanks!


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: OBDII Code P1296 - Fuel Air Metering (Zypher)*

wow this was an easy fix im gona go buy one 2mor .... my code is p1176 and it says air fuel metering also. the thing is i normally run about 20lbs of boost and im running 4 right now


----------

